# best peptide to add to cycle?



## cg89 (Jan 28, 2012)

Im interested in running a peptide along my test, deca, dbol cycle that i will start within the next moth. Im not very familiar with peptides i just stared doing research on IGF-1 LR3 seems like it would be a good fit? 4 weeks at 100mcg EOD?EDIT: just read that it only works in the area where you pin it? is that true? People say to take it during PCT so you can continue to grow between cycles


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 28, 2012)

Igf is only for research.Its a great peptide for the rats to use for cell splitting.Its the best for new cell growth and then if you research with folli the last 2 weeks of a cycle in a research it will keep myostatin at lower then base line for pure lbs of growth.They are great for new growth.


----------



## cg89 (Jan 30, 2012)

hmmm what one would be great for aid in growth for my rats cycle?


----------



## oufinny (Jan 30, 2012)

IGF-1 DES could be used effectively for your rats cycle OR you can add in follistatin around week 9 of his cycle.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 30, 2012)

Igf-1 proliferate new muscle cells.so the use of anabolic will grow and make larger cells.true. protein synthesis.


----------



## cg89 (Jan 30, 2012)

i wanna stay away from folli just the way it works by being delivered as a virus creeps me out...i love my rats EDIT: What would be a good suggested dosage for my rats and for how many weeks should they stay on


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't give out doses as its for research only.


----------



## pieguy (Jan 31, 2012)

IGF-LR3 100mcg post-workout bi-laterally dosed is my recommendation. Shit's not cheap. Follistatin 344 is even more expensive but i'd run that in week 9 of your cycle if you wanna spend that kind of cash.


----------

